# [SOLVED] Wireless Network Adaptor.



## Shadowlurker (May 27, 2011)

I had the trouble of a virus and had to format and reinstall Vista on my STONE Model : W76C.. Now i have it up and working again its lost my WNA... Its not listed in Device Manager.. and i would try to find drivers for it but i have no clue what type of WNA it is... Can anyone help?
Steve


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Wireless Network Adaptor.*

If it isn't listed at all anywhere in Device Manager as an "Unknown Network Device" or some similar wording, and with a yellow question mark to show that the driver is missing, then it's more serious than simply a driver problem.

Check Device Manager again. If there are no yellow question marks shown in there, that means the wireless adapter hasn't even been detected. Windows should be able to detect it even without the driver installed. No detection means it's a hardware problem.

If it is just a driver problem, you can download the driver from the laptop maker's website. You don't need to know the make/model of the network device. When you select your laptop model on their website, the correct drivers for it should be shown on the downloads page.

Go here: Stone Computers - Computers, Computer Equipment


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Adaptor.*

in addition to the above post
on any devices with a yellow ! or ?
do the following and post the results 
right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
PCI Vendor and Device Lists


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Network Adaptor.*

Well it still hasn't detected it at all .. :/
But there were other devices with the yellow ! thing so i followed Etafs instructions..

Network Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422B&SUBSYS_11018086&REV_35
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422B&SUBSYS_11018086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422B&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_422B&CC_0280

PCI Data Aquisition and Signal Processing Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B32&SUBSYS_07711558&REV_05
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B32&SUBSYS_07711558
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B32&CC_118000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B32&CC_1180

PCI Simple Communications Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_07711558&REV_06
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_07711558
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_0780

SM Bus Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_07711558&REV_05
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_07711558
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&CC_0C0500
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&CC_0C05

I appreciate your help and time with this issue guys 
Steve


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Network Adaptor.*

It was just those missing drivers that were the problem.. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Network Adaptor.*

so is it all working now ?
if so 
:4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

